# March 2021 Update Discussion Thread



## Chris (Mar 17, 2021)

After reviewing the original discussion thread we have decided against reopening it. Instead we are replacing it with this staff-led thread that we will be keeping a closer eye on. So here is the designated spot for discussing the content added in the free update coming *March 18th 2021*. 




			
				Animal Crossing World said:
			
		

> The return of Easter’s Bunny Day event — with new items!
> New seasonal holiday items, like April Fool’s Day and Prom Night!
> More Custom Design slots, options, and more!
> A new currency called Nook Points in the Nook Link smartphone app.
> ...


For more information about the update check out the article Animal Crossing: New Horizons March Update — Everything That’s New & Release Date on *Animal Crossing World*.


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 17, 2021)

I'm so happy we'll be able to make umbrellas again with custom designs. I think this was something I ranted about in the past.


----------



## Matt0106 (Mar 17, 2021)

Looking forward to everything that was mentioned  The Sanrio villagers and Nook Points are the highlights for me so I’m intrigued. Can’t wait for 9 PM tonight (even though not everything will be available just yet, of course!)


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Mar 17, 2021)

Kind of a silly reason, but as a very inexpert custom designer, one reason I am happy they are giving us more spots is because I have more chance to experiment with designs that are not yet island ready...


----------



## Hug (Mar 17, 2021)

It took a *REALLY long time*, but so happy that Quality of Life changes are finally happening !!!! I'm hopeful that more will come soon enough !!


----------



## Burumun (Mar 17, 2021)

I forgot the US gets the updates at a decent time, they drop at 2 AM over here. At least I'll hopefully know if there's anything to look out for right away when I wake up tomorrow.


----------



## DrewAC (Mar 17, 2021)

I’m so stoked for this update! It’s looking like a pretty big one — I think someone said it’s around ~76 new items?

Can’t wait for the Sanrio villagers to come live on my island too, so I can steal their furniture !


----------



## Ganucci (Mar 17, 2021)

I wonder how many new Bunny Day items there will be? I'm hoping for at least five, but either way I'm just happy there are in fact new items!

The first anniversary cake looks so good I almost want to hire a professional cake person to make one for me but I'm sure I don't have the bells money for that.

I'm really interested to know what types of items they will make buyable in the Nintendo Switch Online app. I think it would be silly to do more Nook themed items since we have so many in the Nook Stop already. Someone in the previous thread said that the Nook Poster that they previewed is located in Resident Services, so maybe these items will be ones that are in NPC locations and currently unobtainable.

Lastly I can't wait to get my hands on Sanrio cards and bring Étoile onto my island! (Can somebody help me with how exactly Étoile is pronounced?)


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 17, 2021)

i'm so happy about the quality of life updates and most importantly the sanrio villagers, i'm really looking forward to having them on my island 

and although i didn't go to my own prom because i had no interest in it, i'm still really excited for the prom stuff! now i'll have more furniture to choose from when decorating harv's island and i can make a party for my villagers 
an animal crossing prom sounds way more fun than a real one lol

then finally i can't wait to see the new bunny day items because apparently they're gonna be more bunny themed than egg themed so i'm excited to see how they'll look


----------



## Matt0106 (Mar 17, 2021)

Ganucci said:


> I wonder how many new Bunny Day items there will be? I'm hoping for at least five, but either way I'm just happy there are in fact new items!
> 
> The first anniversary cake looks so good I almost want to hire a professional cake person to make one for me but I'm sure I don't have the bells money for that.
> 
> ...


Honestly, if they make the Nook Stop an item where you can pull cash from wherever, that would be amazing. Just thought of that and now I’m getting too excited


----------



## Airysuit (Mar 17, 2021)

Despite wanting more features (yes I'm spoiled), I'm actually really looking forward to this update! I don't think we need a new currency but I do like having something I get to do daily that improves the game (even if its a tiny bit). Hopefully they'll make it accessible for browsers to tho!

But I'm realllyyy looking forward to the slots and the sanrio items! I'm not even that big a sanrio fan but some of the items and clothing looks soooo cuteee! And the slots! Amazing! I love having the nookphone app for designs as well, maybe now I'll start wearing more custom clothing designs. For some reason I haven't done that as much. And the path will finally be coming to my island! Yay 

I think it's promising having this amount of changes, and hopefully they'll keep this up the next months! At least thru summer, because that tends to be the season I play the least

But yay!


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 17, 2021)

Ganucci said:


> (Can somebody help me with how exactly Étoile is pronounced?)



It's French for star. Pronounced something like E-twal









						English Translation of “étoile” | Collins French-English Dictionary
					

English Translation of “étoile” | The official Collins French-English Dictionary online. Over 100,000 English translations of French words and phrases.




					www.collinsdictionary.com


----------



## psiJordan (Mar 17, 2021)

There have definitely been times were I wasn’t able to do or design something I wanted because of the space, so I’m super excited for the design slots!! I’m sure a lot of other people feel the same too


----------



## Fantasyland (Mar 17, 2021)

Like so many others, I'm excited for the added space because I never dared to dream with custom spaces, because I knew I just didn't have enough spots! I'm also weirdly excited for the uchiwa fan customizations... This update is filled with things I didn't ask for or expect, but am pleasantly surprised are being added! I have a probably misguided strong hope that we'll get something next month.

Also, adding new items for Bunny Day... do we think we'll get new items for all the other events this year? How many years do you think we'll get new items??!!! I wouldn't be surprised if it's just for Bunny Day though, since the other holidays are less.... y'know.... Bunny Day-y...


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 17, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> I'm so happy we'll be able to make umbrellas again with custom designs. I think this was something I ranted about in the past.


Making umbrellas that had a kaleidoscope effect was pretty cool. Going to be fun messing with that once or twice.


----------



## loveclove (Mar 17, 2021)

When exactly will bunny day start? I got the game late april last year so I never played it


----------



## Verecund (Mar 17, 2021)

I think the island tour creator thing looks interesting! It's a shame the online subscription is needed for it but I still have a couple of months before mine runs out, so I'm going to try to make something nice while I have the chance!

The forsythia looks cool, and I always liked the cool globe from NL so I'm glad they're bringing that back!

I'm glad they're adding new Bunny Day items, too; I was hoping for new recipes or something that would let me play through Bunny Day again without crafting the same things as last year, but at least these items seem like they might be more flexible than last time around.

My current island plans would have had me at exactly 50 regular design slots, but the extra 50 is great so that I can add more stuff! I've been hesitant to overwrite some old designs for the sake of experimenting with new designs. The new Pro Design options are interesting, too! I don't know if I'll use them - whenever I try holding umbrellas or other miscellaneous objects for a bit, I always find myself switching to a shovel or slingshot or something soon after - but it's a nice option and it'd be nice to try to make my own designs for them.



Ganucci said:


> Lastly I can't wait to get my hands on Sanrio cards and bring Étoile onto my island! (Can somebody help me with how exactly Étoile is pronounced?)


It's pronounced ay-twal! :)


----------



## Burumun (Mar 17, 2021)

loveclove said:


> When exactly will bunny day start? I got the game late april last year so I never played it


This time, it starts March 28, so a week ahead.


----------



## Baroque (Mar 17, 2021)

The Nook Points system seems pretty interesting. To be honest, I haven't even touched the Nook Link app on my phone since I first downloaded it so I could get... uhh, I think it was the Pocket Camp items? We got something for downloading it, right?


----------



## bebebese (Mar 17, 2021)

Baroque said:


> The Nook Points system seems pretty interesting. To be honest, I haven't even touched the Nook Link app on my phone since I first downloaded it so I could get... uhh, I think it was the Pocket Camp items? We got something for downloading it, right?


I was trying to remember this myself  I think you can look at your catalogue, and when online you can do reactions without having to open up the in-game menu. Don't think it had either of those functions at launch, though.


----------



## Bulbadragon (Mar 17, 2021)

I'm very pleasantly surprised by this update. Not what I was hoping for, exactly (Brewster and Nook's Cranny upgrade) but welcome anyways. I was afraid we'd get nothing after all the holiday characters were added, but looks like we're getting new features still. 

I think that's the best part of this update to me - I'm rarely use custom designs, but the new customizable items have me excited. Mostly this update excites me because I can't wait to see what the game looks like this time next year!


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Mar 17, 2021)

I


bebebese said:


> I was trying to remember this myself  I think you can look at your catalogue, and when online you can do reactions without having to open up the in-game menu. Don't think it had either of those functions at launch, though.


The only times I have really used the app was for in game messaging when I was doing trades. I am a really slow typer on the switch and someone on here (don’t remember who, sorry) told me that with the app you can use your phone to type messages while playing with others!

I only just realized it has the catalog functions, etc.


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 17, 2021)

Baroque said:


> The Nook Points system seems pretty interesting. To be honest, I haven't even touched the Nook Link app on my phone since I first downloaded it so I could get... uhh, I think it was the Pocket Camp items? We got something for downloading it, right?



At least in my case, I originally downloaded it for importing New Leaf/HHD designs....that, and the in game chat. Makes writing messages 100x faster.


----------



## Licorice (Mar 17, 2021)

I woke up this morning excited for tonight. Hoping today goes by fast.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 17, 2021)

This is a great step in the right direction now that we are finally getting more custom design slots. I am personally excited for that.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Mar 17, 2021)

I want to make cute flags and umbrellas !! This update is perfect. I needed more custom slots too


----------



## deana (Mar 17, 2021)

Catch me at Ables later tonight downloading a million designs from the kiosk lol


----------



## JasonAldeanMG (Mar 17, 2021)

I am so glad the update is not just Sanrio villagers being added. If the update was only adding in those villagers which require a purchase of the cards I would be disappointed. After a slow start to the year, January with Festival (which I loved don't get me wrong) and really not much else added in this update. Then the February update for Mario which is cool but didn't bring anything else really to do. This is hopefully a step in the right direction.

I love the idea of more custom design slots! I have one set of the "path" right now but have always wanted to have another version for my island.
Also love that I won't have to wait for Able's to be open to download more designs. I play mostly at night so it was either change the clock or wait until morning. 
Can't say anything about the items for the NSO App but I hope they are tradeable.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Mar 17, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> It's French for star. Pronounced something like E-twal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wanted to know how to say this for song long but felt dumb and didn't want to ask. Thank you


----------



## Baroque (Mar 17, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> At least in my case, I originally downloaded it for importing New Leaf/HHD designs....that, and the in game chat. Makes writing messages 100x faster.



Oh yeaaah, that's why I downloaded it. I think I was under the impression that I wanted to use a lot of QR codes? Yeaaaah I had a postman outfit QR code that I really liked and wanted to use. I bet I still have it in New Leaf, even XD

Damn bro, memories...


----------



## Nefarious (Mar 17, 2021)

Excited for tonight! 

As always, looking forward to what the datamines will uncover from the update. Even if it’s just a few more seasonal Nook Shop items that haven’t been shown yet. ^^


----------



## Sara? (Mar 17, 2021)

This is but a lovely surprise, just realized that tomorrow we have a new update, HOW EXCITING !

Really like what we are getting or what has been listed in the first post and I'm grateful for new things and for Nintendo to keep updating the game, however, I am still waiting for the wow feeling i had in the October update with pumpkin harvesting ! I am aching for real new game dynamics also and im sorry for those tired of reading about this i want my old man back and yes im talking about Brewster with a new model kick like cooking, bartending or something . Lets see what tomorrow brings


----------



## RollingAntony (Mar 17, 2021)

I'm a silly man who hasn't quite figured how shopping and tickets work here so I've never traded with anyone here but I'm gonna need to find some kind soul to help provide me some of the Sanrio items on the future.

Let's hope the new stuff is great! Will we get 8 new Bunny Day items (no repeats on the shop) or less? I'm hoping for at least 6 new ones.




bebebese said:


> I was trying to remember this myself  I think you can look at your catalogue, and when online you can do reactions without having to open up the in-game menu. Don't think it had either of those functions at launch, though.


Yeah, both of those were QoL updates. The catalog is simply amazing, I can check color variations and things very quickly.


----------



## Imbri (Mar 17, 2021)

I'm mostly excited for the Sanrio items. I loved the outfits and furniture in NL, so getting them in NH will be wonderful.

The new design slots are nice, but I don't do a terrible amount of designing or using customs. I still have a bunch of empty slots now. At least this means I won't have to worry about running out, and probably will keep seasonal designs, instead of overwriting them.

As for the new items coming, the new Bunny Day things in the shop look cute, and maybe a bit more "spring season" than confined to just Easter. There are also a few things I'd like to make again from last year, so it'll be nice to get some eggs. Glad we won't be inundated like last year, though. The forsythia looks fun! I've already got some ideas for that, both indoors and out.


----------



## Sara? (Mar 17, 2021)

message deleted, sorry for the bother !


----------



## DrewAC (Mar 17, 2021)

deanapants said:


> Catch me at Ables later tonight downloading a million designs from the kiosk lol


No longer needed!! The update is also adding a way for us to purchase the custom design portal as an app on our Nookphone now.


----------



## Moritz (Mar 17, 2021)

I so desperately need those design slots.
I'm out of space and my camp site is an ugly mess.

I'm doing my best to save it with just one design but I need at least 4 or 5 more


----------



## bebebese (Mar 17, 2021)

RollingAntony said:


> I'm a silly man who hasn't quite figured how shopping and tickets work here so I've never traded with anyone here but I'm gonna need to find some kind soul to help provide me some of the Sanrio items on the future.


Iunno how shopping and tickets work here either but I'd be happy to give you whatever items you're looking for. Hopefully the sanrio stuff is easy enough to order and not subject to the 5 item limit (though thinking about it, in NL those could only be bought with meow coupons, and those were 3 a day, iirc?)


----------



## McRibbie (Mar 17, 2021)

I’m just gonna paste over my thoughts from the other thread, but add a couple of new things I’ve thought of since?

First off, not really a big design guy so I’m not too fussed about the addition of more design slots... but I also have an intense desire to dig out my NL cutout patterns (somehow, they’re mostly from Nintendo’s own Dream Address) and the ability to make uchiwa fans and flags is honestly a GAME CHANGER. Weird how you couldn’t make umbrellas until this update, tho.
First off, not really a big design guy so I’m not too fussed about the addition of more design slots... but I also have an intense desire to dig out my NL cutout patterns (somehow, they’re mostly from Nintendo’s own Dream Address) and the ability to make uchiwa fans and flags is honestly a GAME CHANGER. Weird how you couldn’t make umbrellas until this update, tho.
Slightly mixed feelings on the Design Portal becoming an app, tho. More design slots is a genuine QOL update, making things an app instead of an actual thing you interact with in game is just making things a bit too easy for my liking (compared to something like Nook Shopping, which I’m incentivised to check at the Nook Stop because it gets me Nook Miles to do) and it kinda removes charm, especially from the Able Sisters, which has had a bit of a rough time of it lately, given how there isn’t much incentive to not use the changing room and the removal of “episodes” since after the Wii game. However, optional.
Speaking of Nook Shopping, while I still don’t like using it to get the minor event items instead of, idk, fleshing them out into actual things that the villagers hold little celebrations for, I’m impressed by how many holidays it actually celebrates. I especially love the prom stuff, and the return of the cool globe!
Also amusing that it’s a Forsythia, given how the descendant of the man who named it was for many years a much-loved gameshow host on UK TV!
Also WOO NEW HOUSEPLANT FINALLY, EVEN IF IT’S LIMITED TIME ONLY
Mixed feelings on April Fool’s Day not returning from NL. On one hand, it’s a nice little event with an NPC that’s been given a new role that actually suits them, unlike *glances around at all the NPCs that got new roles in NL* and gives them a purpose other than “hahahaha I just drew something rude on their face”, as well as giving the villagers actual things that set them apart from other villagers in their personality. On the other hand, this is all undercut by it being an easy way to get villager pics, something that should inherently be worked towards and treated as a reward. Also they’re not actually silly pranky things, unlike Super Tortimer and the leaf item, so I’m glad they’ve gone with a whoopee cushion this time around. As long as my villagers tell me the most outrageous lies that day, I’ll be very happy.
I’m glad that there’s another little tchotchke for me paying £18 a year for Nintendo Switch Online (even if ew, paid online... but that’s a games industry gripe, not a Nintendo gripe). Also WOO NINTENDO CONSOLES IN GAME, NOW GIVE US MINIGAMES FOR THEM
Nook Points basically just seems like an AC-specific version of My Nintendo platinum points, rather than a micro transactiony thing... which is one of two good things about it. The other is YAY NEW NOOK INC STUFF. It’s still kinda weird that it exists, tho, given it’ll probably shut down one day (glances at the ruins of the Pokemon dream website from Black and White, or the Object Delivery Center/Mario furniture password parts of DNMe+‘s website), it’s probably got items that’ll be exclusive to it and that kinda shuts people out again, and, y’know, I’ve got over 500000 Nook Miles sitting there doing nothing, but hey, I check the app for catalog reasons, I’m probably going to do it anyway?
If they Annie from Splatoon Katrina and have her as just a pic in the app, I’m going to be MAD. But I’m also very much “they’ll somehow find roles for old NPCs, or at least put the models into the game so you can use them in Photopia”, and I’m also very much “Some NPCs work better as shops, and some NPCs work better as travellers... and Katrina honestly works well as both?” On the plus side, if they’ve actually properly added a luck mechanic into the game I’m going to be very happy.
AW YEAH ANNIVERSARY CAKE, AND IT LOOKS LIKE WE’LL GET ANOTHER NEXT YEAR, EVEN BETTER
Talking of “next year” BUNNY DAY IS BACK AND IT’S DIFFERENT, WHICH MEANS THEY’LL With new items! That apparently _aren’t _DIYs, going by stuff on the website. This is actually kind of a shame, going by the sheer amount of eggs I’ve still got in my storage from last year. Talking of “last year”, probably because they’ve replaced the eventflow, Bunny Day 2020 no longer works. Not a problem for me, because I’ve given up time travelling in this game... but potentially WORRYING (if they don’t add them into the game as a permanent thing in 2, maybe 3 years time, similar to the Splatfest-exclusive stages being available in The Shoal in Splatoon 2)
I didn’t even mention the Sanrio stuff, and it’s the biggest part of the update here. Not interested in crossover villagers, but very much like some of the furniture.
Going by the Nook Shopping stuff, looks like the next update’s in about a month’s time? Which means we seem to be getting monthly updates now.
Overall, while I’ve got some gripes with it (including the usual BREWSTER ISN’T HERE YET, WHERE’S NOOK N’ GO and some other “the devs have made things easier in response to player feedback, sometimes to the detriment of what AC is meant to be” gripes I’ve had with the game since day 1), I’m still fairly impressed with the update? It’s pretty meaty and substantial, which compared to some of the recent updates is honestly a good thing, and bodes well for the rest of 2021’s updates. Now please, give me more villager errands and stuff.


----------



## Licorice (Mar 17, 2021)

I already got this sucker out and ready for tonight


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 17, 2021)

I’m excited for the island tour creator thing, and who knows, maybe I’ll use more custom design slots in the future (definitely nice that they’re adding more).  Looking forward to tonight!


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Mar 17, 2021)

Who’s hyped for the datamining?


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 17, 2021)

Can't wait to get more designs and scan my cards.


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Mar 17, 2021)

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> Who’s hyped for the datamining?



Me for sure, I want to know if there's any data update on the roost, gyroids, museum shop, the other vegetables and the sewing/cooking mechanics.


----------



## King koopa (Mar 17, 2021)

MayorofMapleton said:


> Me for sure, I want to know if there's any data update on the roost, gyroids, museum shop, the other vegetables and the sewing/cooking mechanics.


The gyroids are in the games files, according to tcrf, so maybe they will get added in?
Edit: here is the link https://tcrf.net/Animal_Crossing:_New_Horizons


----------



## Moritz (Mar 17, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> The gyroids are in the games files, according to tcrf, so maybe they will get added in?


If they are I hope they have a collection tab and like you can donate them like fossils. That could make them fun.

I always found them annoying because they weren't really a collectable you could see progress on, they couldn't go on display (all of them at once) and they got in the way of finding fossils.

I know a lot of people liked them but yeah, to me they were an inconvenience


----------



## 5pmtheme (Mar 17, 2021)

apologies if this isn’t the correct thread to ask this, but does anybody know what time the update will be finished/playable in GMT? i know it’s usually 1am or 2am but i can never remember thanks to daylight savings, haha.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 17, 2021)

5pmtheme said:


> apologies if this isn’t the correct thread to ask this, but does anybody know what time the update will be finished/playable in GMT? i know it’s usually 1am or 2am but i can never remember thanks to daylight savings, haha.


According to Google:

" According to a Japanese page from Nintendo, the Version 1.9.0 *update* for *Animal Crossing*: *New Horizons* containing *new* Sanrio items and more will be released at exactly 10AM Japan Standard *Time* on Thursday, *March 18th*. "


----------



## Bubble Pop (Mar 17, 2021)

Really looking forward to all the updates to be honest but I'd say the Sanrio villagers and design slots are getting me the most hyped! (and the plant from the tree day event - can never have too many plants!)


----------



## Burumun (Mar 17, 2021)

5pmtheme said:


> apologies if this isn’t the correct thread to ask this, but does anybody know what time the update will be finished/playable in GMT? i know it’s usually 1am or 2am but i can never remember thanks to daylight savings, haha.


Should be 1 AM, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## 5pmtheme (Mar 17, 2021)

thank you very much guys!


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 17, 2021)

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> Who’s hyped for the datamining?


Has someone already datamined stuff or do you mean when the update drops?


----------



## Matt0106 (Mar 17, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> Has someone already datamined stuff or do you mean when the update drops?


I believe when the update drops, the data miners will go in and datamine.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Mar 17, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> Has someone already datamined stuff or do you mean when the update drops?



When the update drops!


----------



## LuchaSloth (Mar 17, 2021)

This update isn't even out yet, and I'm already more excited about the April forsythia plants.


----------



## Rosch (Mar 17, 2021)

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> Who’s hyped for the datamining?


I am actually looking forward to this more than playing the game. Talk about priorities.

I don't mind getting spoiled. I've always found this exciting.


----------



## annex (Mar 17, 2021)

The pattern spaces are a biggy for me. There wasn't near enough in New Leaf and Horizons was no different. I like using custom patterns in my houses and on furniture, signs, etc. That doesn't leave much for a path. I'm so thrilled we get 50 more. Having 50 more spaces for clothing will be nice too.


----------



## Plume (Mar 17, 2021)

I'm confused by the Nook Points system. Couldn't they come up with a more interesting way to earn items?


----------



## Moritz (Mar 17, 2021)

Plume said:


> I'm confused by the Nook Points system. Couldn't they come up with a more interesting way to earn items?


I'm 85% certain it's to bribe people into using their app.
I would rather it have been handled differently but I've got the app so meh I guess.


----------



## Rosch (Mar 17, 2021)

*The latest update to the game ver1.9.0 is now available.*

If the game doesn't auto update, you can manually update the game by selecting the game's icon and pressing the '+' button. Select 'Software Update', then select 'Via the Internet'.


----------



## tajikey (Mar 17, 2021)

Installing now.


----------



## maria110 (Mar 17, 2021)

Bulbadragon said:


> I'm very pleasantly surprised by this update. Not what I was hoping for, exactly (Brewster and Nook's Cranny upgrade) but welcome anyways. I was afraid we'd get nothing after all the holiday characters were added, but looks like we're getting new features still.
> 
> I think that's the best part of this update to me - I'm rarely use custom designs, but the new customizable items have me excited. Mostly this update excites me because I can't wait to see what the game looks like this time next year!



A Brewster's Cafe and Nook's Cranny upgrade would be amazing.  This upgrade is okay, though.


----------



## jiny (Mar 17, 2021)

downloading the update now!!! super excited


----------



## Rosch (Mar 17, 2021)

Still no bulk purchases on Ables.


----------



## lemoncrossing (Mar 17, 2021)

Just finished updating & I’ve already gotten my new pattern slots! This is GLORIOUS


----------



## rianne (Mar 17, 2021)

It's Dom's birthday and the update has dropped. What a day.


----------



## kemdi (Mar 17, 2021)

Oh. My. Stars. Etoile is even more adorable than I imagined!


----------



## tajikey (Mar 17, 2021)

kemdi said:


> Oh. My. Stars. Etoile is even more adorable than I imagined!


So not date locked. That's awesome!


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 17, 2021)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH



MY BEAUTIFUL LITTLE GIRL HAS COME BACK TO ME AND I LOVE HER SO MUCH I'M CRYING REAL TEARS!!!!!


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Mar 17, 2021)

kemdi said:


> Oh. My. Stars. Etoile is even more adorable than I imagined!



Do you get the items straight away?


----------



## lemoncrossing (Mar 17, 2021)

For anyone wondering, the new Sanrio items appear in the “promotional” section of Nook Shopping after inviting their amiibo to the campsite


----------



## kemdi (Mar 17, 2021)

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> Do you get the items straight away?


Yes you do! Scanning the card automatically adds their items to the promotional tab on the nook link app. And they're relatively cheap to buy too!


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 17, 2021)

hEeEEEEEeEEEE the items are super cuteeee 
i'm going mad on here because it's 1am so i can't be going crazy irl lol


----------



## kemdi (Mar 17, 2021)

Unfortunately they still work the same way as regular amiibos, which means if I want Etoile in tonight I'm gonna need to do a little time crime to get her in.


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 17, 2021)

kemdi said:


> Unfortunately they still work the same way as regular amiibos, which means if I want Etoile in tonight I'm gonna need to do a little time crime to get her in.


it's worth it though!


----------



## Nefarious (Mar 17, 2021)

Now for the burning question: are Sanrio villagers adoptable or are they locked just like in NL?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Mar 17, 2021)

It's really nice to see everyone having fun scanning their cards and inviting the Sanrio villagers~  to those waiting on their cards to arrive, hang in there!

I honestly just want specific Sanrio items belonging to each set. You know, own a little bit of everything, but unfortunately I don't own the cards...  I mostly really want Keroppi and Kiki and Lala.


----------



## Junalt (Mar 17, 2021)

The furniture looks so good, that graphics glow up from NL! Also, I found an easy way to scan all the cards quickly. Just go to Harvey’s island and scan them all in there, the furniture will appear in the tab after that.


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 17, 2021)

LittleMissPanda said:


> It's really nice to see everyone having fun scanning their cards and inviting the Sanrio villagers~ ☺ to those waiting on their cards to arrive, hang in there!
> 
> I honestly just want specific Sanrio items belonging to each set. You know, own a little bit of everything, but unfortunately I don't own the cards...  I mostly really want Keroppi and Kiki and Lala.


i can get u them for free if u like ^-^
i have plenty of time to order loads of stuff aha


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Mar 17, 2021)

NefariousKing said:


> Now for the burning question: are Sanrio villagers adoptable or are they locked just like in NL?


I was just wondering about that, too  that'll really suck but at the same time I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Fantasyland (Mar 17, 2021)

Strangely, the update wasn't prompted for me! I had to hover over ACNH, click the + button, and manually prompt it to install. Perhaps this happens a lot for people, but I've never had to do that on the Switch for a game! I didn't even know what to do! I'll be real, I was freaking out a little bit!


----------



## jiny (Mar 17, 2021)

Fantasyland said:


> Strangely, the update wasn't prompted for me! I had to hover over ACNH, click the + button, and manually prompt it to install. Perhaps this happens a lot for people, but I've never had to do that on the Switch for a game! I didn't even know what to do! I'll be real, I was freaking out a little bit!


i had to do that too! i got scared too lol


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 17, 2021)

their posters are sooooo cute!!!!!!!


----------



## Moritz (Mar 17, 2021)

Very sad to confirm the 5 items per day limit still applies


----------



## Rosch (Mar 17, 2021)

The NookLink mobile app is still under maintenance.


----------



## Faux (Mar 17, 2021)

Sadly ... it is finally time for me to talk to Harv, it looks like.
I've let him wander my island this whole time because I love the liveliness of seeing him amongst my villagers, but since he doesn't interact with anything, and I'd rather have easy access to the Sanrio furniture ... all good things come to an end, lol.


----------



## tajikey (Mar 17, 2021)

Rosch said:


> The NookLink mobile app is still under maintenance.


Didn't think it'd be up today. That's an added bonus once it is.


----------



## charmingpeach (Mar 17, 2021)

Any signs of the cute Sanrio backpacks from pocket camp or practically any new Sanrio item that wasn't seen in the trailer?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Mar 17, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> i can get u them for free if u like ^-^
> i have plenty of time to order loads of stuff aha


Ooooh! Yes please!  tysm for the sweet offer! You're literally an angel ^-^ I'll compile a list of the specific items from each set and message you... But it'll have to wait till tomorrow grrrrr I got work early in the morning 

I am so excited to build a little Zen area using Keroppi furniture + bamboo and cherry blossoms~  I can't wait


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 17, 2021)

charmingpeach said:


> Any signs of the cute Sanrio backpacks from pocket camp or practically any new Sanrio item that wasn't seen in the trailer?


unfortunately not 
i didn't know those were a thing now i want them but at least the star bag will look adorable with etoile's outfits


----------



## Moritz (Mar 17, 2021)

charmingpeach said:


> Any signs of the cute Sanrio backpacks from pocket camp or practically any new Sanrio item that wasn't seen in the trailer?


Nothing unexpected I'm afraid. Just what they showed us

	Post automatically merged: Mar 17, 2021

Just did the math and it would take 16 days to get all the sanrio items


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 17, 2021)

LittleMissPanda said:


> Ooooh! Yes please!  tysm for the sweet offer! You're literally an angel ^-^ I'll compile a list of the specific items from each set and message you... But it'll have to wait till tomorrow grrrrr I got work early in the morning
> 
> I am so excited to build a little Zen area using Keroppi furniture + bamboo and cherry blossoms~  I can't wait


it's no trouble ^-^
also that works for me since i gotta go to bed soon anyway, i stayed up til 1am for this update and i'm super tired 

and i agree, the keroppi items are my 2nd favourite sanrio furniture set and would look beautiful with cherry blossom stuff


----------



## Junalt (Mar 17, 2021)

Faux said:


> Sadly ... it is finally time for me to talk to Harv, it looks like.
> I've let him wander my island this whole time because I love the liveliness of seeing him amongst my villagers, but since he doesn't interact with anything, and I'd rather have easy access to the Sanrio furniture ... all good things come to an end, lol.



You can try scanning them in the Nook ATM too. I scanned one card there just to try it out. You don’t have to actually invite them to the campsite, just scan the card and choose NO when they ask if you want to invite them over. The items still appeared in my promotion tab after that.


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Mar 17, 2021)

Update is live, idk if anyone posted that or not o-o
Here's to hoping for stuff that wasn't in the trailer


----------



## t3llusagi (Mar 17, 2021)

anybody else want the my melody and cinamorol hats irl? they're so cute!!


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Mar 17, 2021)

Yoo! The Forsythia looks amazing! I glazed over it last time and now I want metric tons of them.


----------



## Matt0106 (Mar 17, 2021)

NefariousKing said:


> Now for the burning question: are Sanrio villagers adoptable or are they locked just like in NL?


Judging from the trailer where it showed all their houses on your island, I'm pretty sure you can invite them!


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 17, 2021)

I scan Toby's card and I got all his items and his poster.


----------



## Faux (Mar 17, 2021)

Junalt said:


> You can try scanning them in the Nook ATM too. I scanned one card there just to try it out. You don’t have to actually invite them to the campsite, just scan the card and choose NO when they ask if you want to invite them over. The items still appeared in my promotion tab after that.



Oh, sweet!  Thanks.  Wasn't sure if you had to go talk to them first or not, that's helpful.


----------



## Moritz (Mar 17, 2021)

Matt0106 said:


> Judging from the trailer where it showed all their houses on your island, I'm pretty sure you can invite them.


I think they meant how in new leaf, when they were in boxes, someone couldn't adopt them. They would just refuse to move to someone else's town due to being a promotional amiibo thing


----------



## Faux (Mar 17, 2021)

Matt0106 said:


> Judging from the trailer where it showed all their houses on your island, I'm pretty sure you can invite them.



They mean if you can adopt them from someone else!
I'm willing to scan in someone and try to scan someone overtop them with some TTing to find out if no one else is, lol. Gotta TT to order everything for my friend, anywho.


----------



## Matt0106 (Mar 17, 2021)

Moritz said:


> I think they meant how in new leaf, when they were in boxes, someone couldn't adopt them. They would just refuse to move to someone else's town due to being a promotional amiibo thing


Oh ADOPTABLE. I remember hearing that they weren't able to be invited long ago, and even though I found out they could be, I still keep thinking that in NL they weren't! Sorry @NefariousKing ! Scatterbrain things, ya know?


----------



## Sara? (Mar 17, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> i can get u them for free if u like ^-^
> i have plenty of time to order loads of stuff aha



i would love to join too if possible, i didnt get a hold of those cards sadly. Ill pay what ever those items cost in Bells or flowers if you are looking for some specific flower color


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Mar 17, 2021)

Nintendo Switch Lite is now available in nook shopping  Unfortunately Forsynthia potted trees and other event items aren't available until the irl dates :<


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 17, 2021)

Sara? said:


> i would love to join too if possible, i didnt get a hold of those cards sadly. Ill pay what ever those items cost in Bells or flowers if you are looking for some specific flower color


sure and dw i don't need anything in return 
lmk what u would like and i'll start gathering everything as soon as i'm online tomorrow morning 

by tomorrow morning i technically mean later today lol, it's 1am i can't think properly


----------



## Sara? (Mar 17, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> sure and dw i don't need anything in return
> lmk what u would like and i'll start gathering everything as soon as i'm online tomorrow morning


 im crying ! I would be greatfull with anything really, i would just like to register one of everything so i could order it from my nooks later. Maybe i could come by your island 🏝 when you are free and just catalog the items, if that would work with you ofcs !


----------



## Nefarious (Mar 17, 2021)

Matt0106 said:


> Oh ADOPTABLE. I remember hearing that they weren't able to be invited long ago, and even though I found out they could be, I still keep thinking that in NL they weren't! Sorry @NefariousKing ! Scatterbrain things, ya know?



No worries! Should've clarified what I meant haha. 

Knowing whether it is possible to adopt them from someone else or not, that could put many people's mind at ease from stressing about being able to obtain the official cards and all.


----------



## Moritz (Mar 17, 2021)

I literally just got cyds photo so am happy to kick him out. Happy to try testing if @Faux Hasn't started already


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 17, 2021)

Sara? said:


> im crying ! I would be greatfull with anything really, i would just like to register one of everything so i could order it from my nooks later. Maybe i could come by your island 🏝 when you are free and just catalog the items, if that would work with you ofcs !


idk if u can catalog it but u can try, if not i'll be more than happy to order u 1 of everything


----------



## Rosch (Mar 17, 2021)

Darius-The-Fox said:


> Nintendo Switch Lite is now available in nook shopping  Unfortunately Forsynthia potted trees and other event items aren't available until the irl dates :<


It's not available for me though. 
I hope it shows up on the selection tomorrow.


----------



## Moritz (Mar 17, 2021)

Actually, does anyone even have an empty plot to try and take a villager?
If not I don't think my test would get very far haha


----------



## Sara? (Mar 17, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> idk if u can catalog it but u can try, if not i'll be more than happy to order u 1 of everything



now imso excited and happy that its going to take me ages to sleep. Thaaaank you soo much you made my day


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Mar 17, 2021)

Rosch said:


> It's not available for me though.
> I hope it shows up on the selection tomorrow.


That's odd, I tried to open the game and it gave me the update notice. Did you try pressing + and searching for an update?


----------



## kemdi (Mar 17, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> their posters are sooooo cute!!!!!!!


Wait...they have new posters??


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 17, 2021)

kemdi said:


> Wait...they have new posters??


yup, i noticed after scanning them in so that also means they should each get photos


----------



## Matt0106 (Mar 17, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> yup, i noticed after scanning them in so that also means they should each get photos


Question: I'm assuming you can still get the old Sanrio posters too right? Or is it now only the new ones?


----------



## Nefarious (Mar 17, 2021)

Moritz said:


> Actually, does anyone even have an empty plot to try and take a villager?
> If not I don't think my test would get very far haha



Just got Kyle asking to move out. Could kick him if anyone wants to try it out, if it doesn't work I can always amiibo him back so I don't mind testing. ^^


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 17, 2021)

Matt0106 said:


> Question: I'm assuming you can still get the old Sanrio posters too right? Or is it now only the new ones?


u can still get both


----------



## Rosch (Mar 17, 2021)

Darius-The-Fox said:


> That's odd, I tried to open the game and it gave me the update notice. Did you try pressing + and searching for an update?


I mean, the Switch Lite item is not up for sale for me. I have the latest update.


----------



## Moritz (Mar 17, 2021)

NefariousKing said:


> Just got Kyle asking to move out. Could kick him if anyone wants to try it out, if it doesn't work I can always amiibo him back so I don't mind testing. ^^


Cool I'm game, I'll get my move in and out process started on my end


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Mar 17, 2021)

Moritz said:


> Actually, does anyone even have an empty plot to try and take a villager?
> If not I don't think my test would get very far haha



if there is no one with an empty plot I will try time traveling in my second island to get one. It may take a bit though, so hopefully someone has one at the ready or is faster at this sort of thing than me. But let me know! Very interested in this experiment!

edit: oh good, the experiment is on!


----------



## Matt0106 (Mar 17, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> u can still get both


Yessss that's awesome!


----------



## charmingpeach (Mar 17, 2021)

The Switch Lite item is on the Nooks Shopping but you can't customize it, it's a different variation which I assume circles out. If anyone was wondering, the anniversary cake is not customizable either!


----------



## shiniki (Mar 17, 2021)

You only have to scan once to get their items. It's in promotional along with the Mario stuff.


----------



## jiny (Mar 17, 2021)

this photo isnt mine (found it on discord from the nookazon server) but does this mean the sanrio villagers arent adoptable?


----------



## Venn (Mar 17, 2021)

Can someone explain to me the quality of life updates? I feel like I missed something here...
I don't recall seeing anything (unless you count the Able Sisters App as one?)


----------



## King koopa (Mar 17, 2021)

syub said:


> this photo isnt mine (found it on discord from the nookazon server) but does this mean the sanrio villagers arent adoptable?


Hmm, are they? I don't have any Sanrio villagers, but I'll try it if andvwhen i get one


----------



## jiny (Mar 17, 2021)

a mod on nookazon's discord server already tested and confirmed the sanrio villagers *aren't* adoptable!!


----------



## King koopa (Mar 17, 2021)

syub said:


> a mod on nookazon's discord server already tested and confirmed the sanrio villagers *aren't* adoptable!!


Oh, that's too bad.


----------



## Mick (Mar 17, 2021)

syub said:


> this photo isnt mine (found it on discord from the nookazon server) but does this mean the sanrio villagers arent adoptable?



The "Glad to have known you" makes it sound to me like they are talking to a resident player, not someone trying to adopt. Definitely curious about this, though! :0

Edit: Well, seems like we have the answer


----------



## Moritz (Mar 17, 2021)

NefariousKing said:


> Just got Kyle asking to move out. Could kick him if anyone wants to try it out, if it doesn't work I can always amiibo him back so I don't mind testing. ^^


Looks like it's already been confirmed a no :/


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Mar 17, 2021)

I will say I'm jealous but I want Etoile so badly!! I NEED THE CARD NOW HURRY UP MARCH 26TH


----------



## Mick (Mar 17, 2021)

Venn said:


> Can someone explain to me the quality of life updates? I feel like I missed something here...
> I don't recall seeing anything (unless you count the Able Sisters App as one?)



People are mostly referring to the extra design slots there. But yes, the design kiosk as an app is definitely a good one too, before I started time travelling I found myself standing in front of a closed Ables very often, since I usually play late at night.


----------



## Nefarious (Mar 17, 2021)

syub said:


> a mod on nookazon's discord server already tested and confirmed the sanrio villagers *aren't* adoptable!!



Well that's a huge shame. 
Not too surprising though, hopefully those that want the villagers somehow obtain the cards.


----------



## jiny (Mar 17, 2021)

NefariousKing said:


> Well that's a huge shame.
> Not too surprising though, hopefully those that want the villagers somehow obtain the cards.


it is a shame  im gonna have to rush to get the sanrio cards at target lol, i was hoping they'd be adoptable somehow


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Mar 17, 2021)

I feel like I won't get the cards and the fact the villagers aren't adoptable bums me out. Maybe in another life.


----------



## Faux (Mar 17, 2021)

Hm ...  NookLink is back up, but I don't see anything new on it yet.


----------



## King koopa (Mar 17, 2021)

hey, where the sanrio villagers adoptable in New leaf? Or was it just like now?


----------



## jiny (Mar 17, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> hey, where the sanrio villagers adoptable in New leaf? Or was it just like now?


they werent adoptable in NL either


----------



## King koopa (Mar 17, 2021)

syub said:


> they werent adoptable in NL either


Oh, I see


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Mar 17, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> hey, where the sanrio villagers adoptable in New leaf? Or was it just like now?



they were not adoptable and these are the same cards, so the prediction was that they would still not be adoptable. People were hoping to be wrong though.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Mar 17, 2021)

So sad they aren't adoptable and the fact Target of America isn't getting pre-orders many people will be left out sadly due to limited stocks. Not a good move Nintendo.


----------



## Moritz (Mar 17, 2021)

Reasons why this update is awesome 
1) the cinnamoroll clothes are adorable 




2) egbert agrees


----------



## King koopa (Mar 17, 2021)

Milky star said:


> So sad they aren't adoptable and the fact Target of America isn't getting pre-orders many people will be left out sadly due to limited stocks. Not a good move Nintendo.


I'm sure people might sell their cards to people who can't get the cards. I'm talking about reasonable prices, not scalpers who will most likely buy all the cards and sell them for 4,000 dollars per card


----------



## Rosch (Mar 17, 2021)

Sanrio furniture and clothes CANNOT be cataloged.


----------



## King koopa (Mar 17, 2021)

Rosch said:


> Sanrio furniture and clothes CANNOT be cataloged.


Huh, I wonder why that is.....


----------



## Nefarious (Mar 17, 2021)

Moritz said:


> Reasons why this update is awesome
> 1) the cinnamoroll clothes are adorable
> View attachment 362012
> 2) egbert agrees
> View attachment 362013



Oh, that's really nice to see that not all the outfits are entirely dresses. Looks really good!


----------



## AlyssaAC (Mar 17, 2021)

Rosch said:


> Sanrio furniture and clothes CANNOT be cataloged.



Seriously?... I guess I’ll need to buy them off from someone... Well this sucks...


----------



## Rosch (Mar 17, 2021)

SPOILER. All new items found in the datamine.









						All New Items In March Sanrio Update For Animal Crossing: New Horizons (Datamine) - Animal Crossing World
					

The March Sanrio Update for Animal Crossing: New Horizons (ACNH) has just been released introducing a wide selection of brand new items into the game for




					animalcrossingworld.com


----------



## Garrett (Mar 17, 2021)

Just a note for people with cards. You don't have to invite each villager to your campsite to unlock the furniture and clothing, you can just go to Harv's island and scan them in there to unlock everything in one go.


----------



## Moritz (Mar 17, 2021)

Rosch said:


> SPOILER. All new items found in the datamine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my god hype for bunny day!


----------



## King koopa (Mar 17, 2021)

Garrett said:


> Just a note for people with cards. You don't have to invite each villager to your campsite to unlock the furniture and clothing, you can just go to Harv's island and scan them in there to unlock everything in one go.


Ok, thanks for this tip! I don't have any sanrio cards atm, but this will be helpful if and when I get some


----------



## Rosch (Mar 17, 2021)

Moritz said:


> Oh my god hype for bunny day!


Decent looking items for once. The only items I got good use from last year were the balloons.


----------



## Moritz (Mar 17, 2021)

Rosch said:


> Decent looking items for once. The only items I got good use from last year were the balloons.


Haha same! Got a good 10 months out of them!
The rest was never seen again


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Mar 17, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Huh, I wonder why that is.....



although unfortunate for us, since pocket camp items (right?) and the villager posters can’t be catalogued, so it seems disappointing but not surprising, this must be how they want the amiibo mechanic to work.

It kind of makes me wish that it meant they just wanted our money, because then they might actually stock all amiibo cards more proactively. Instead it seems like this is just not something that is prioritized or considered significant.

still excited for the update overall, and hopeful about getting cards!


----------



## King koopa (Mar 17, 2021)

ok, I've made up my mind. I'm buying the cards all for this crown.
Wait which card comes with this crown


----------



## Rosch (Mar 17, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> View attachment 362015 ok, I've made up my mind. I'm buying the cards all for this crown.
> Wait which card comes with this crown


It's a seasonal item part of the prom set. It shows up on the Nook Shopping seasonal on April.


----------



## King koopa (Mar 17, 2021)

Rosch said:


> It's a seasonal item part of the prom set. It shows up on the Nook Shopping seasonal on April.


Oh, ok


----------



## Nefarious (Mar 17, 2021)

Rosch said:


> SPOILER. All new items found in the datamine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bunny Day getting good furniture!? That's a great sign haha, the topiary and planter look amazing!


----------



## tajikey (Mar 17, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> I'm sure people might sell their cards to people who can't get the cards. I'm talking about reasonable prices, not scalpers who will most likely buy all the cards and sell them for 4,000 dollars per card


Sorry to say it, but only an idiot would pay that price.


----------



## Matt0106 (Mar 17, 2021)

NefariousKing said:


> Bunny Day getting good furniture!? That's a great sign haha, the topiary and planter look amazing!


Wait wait wait why do Tom and Isabelle have photos?


----------



## King koopa (Mar 17, 2021)

Also, how are there different frames for the sanrio villagers?
Example:



 vs 

and 


Wait are these customizable?
Edit: I also like this frame:


----------



## psiJordan (Mar 17, 2021)

After looking at the items (spoiler ahead)


Spoiler: **spoiler**



I wonder how you get Tom/Isabelle’s pictures?
Edit: wait apparently it’s for the Nook Points?? Yay!


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Mar 17, 2021)

Omggg the items and clothes look all so good!!!
My oh my the new Bunny day items are great!! Ugh I love it all.

	Post automatically merged: Mar 17, 2021



Koopadude100 said:


> Also, how are there different frames for the sanrio villagers?
> Example:
> View attachment 362016 vs View attachment 362017and View attachment 362019
> Wait are these customizable?



Yes, the villager frame is customizable.


----------



## Moritz (Mar 17, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Also, how are there different frames for the sanrio villagers?
> Example:
> View attachment 362016 vs View attachment 362017and View attachment 362019
> Wait are these customizable?


Yeah you can customise any villagers photo to change their frame at the work bench


----------



## Nefarious (Mar 17, 2021)

Matt0106 said:


> Wait wait wait why do Tom and Isabelle have photos?



New surprise event maybe? 



Koopadude100 said:


> Also, how are there different frames for the sanrio villagers?
> Example:
> View attachment 362016 vs View attachment 362017and View attachment 362019
> Wait are these customizable?



The frames on any villager photo can be customized.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Mar 17, 2021)

psiJordan said:


> After looking at the items (spoiler ahead)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: **spoiler**
> ...



Could they be 



Spoiler



nook point items?


----------



## Matt0106 (Mar 17, 2021)

NefariousKing said:


> New surprise event maybe?



Oh my gosh, I'm not trying to get excited BUT IF IT IS...


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 17, 2021)

Rosch said:


> Sanrio furniture and clothes CANNOT be cataloged.


That is so lame.....I warned everyone about this being locked behind a paywall. I guess I was right.....Damn now there is no way I can get the items in the game legit.


----------



## King koopa (Mar 17, 2021)

Huh, I never tried customizing a villager photo before, I should really try it


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Mar 17, 2021)

I just hope I can find someone trust worthy on here to let me buy the cards from them. This site seems to be friendly so I don't mind doing a trade. Yikes 4000 why do I feel like that's not an exaggeration


----------



## King koopa (Mar 17, 2021)

First off, these look really unique. I'm working on a zen area for my island, and the topiary would fit perfectly like a puzzle piece. Same with the bunny day fence? (Is that a fence, please quote me if I'm wrong)
The tree looks cool, along with the chocolate bunny and the bunny sign.
Good job, Nintendo!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Mar 17, 2021)

Rosch said:


> Sanrio furniture and clothes CANNOT be cataloged.


Sobbing. I give up. I'm already feeling left out


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 17, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> View attachment 362021View attachment 362022View attachment 362023View attachment 362024View attachment 362025
> First off, these look really unique. I'm working on a zen area for my island, and the topiary would fit perfectly like a puzzle piece. Same with the bunny day fence? (Is that a fence, please quote me if I'm wrong)
> The tree looks cool, along with the chocolate bunny and the bunny sign.
> Good job, Nintendo!


Meh....I don't really care for these items. They do look a little better than the DIYS from last years Bunny Day but still not going to get them. Its cool for those who still like that event to get them at the nook shop.


----------



## Nefarious (Mar 17, 2021)

_Oh how funny this game can be._ I kicked Kyle out to test the Sanrio adoption, but as that was solved, I went ahead and island hopped._ Who do I first meet? *Tia. *_Got my own off brand Chai I guess haha.


----------



## Moritz (Mar 17, 2021)

NefariousKing said:


> _Oh how funny this game can be._ I kicked Kyle out to test the Sanrio adoption, but as that was solved, I went ahead and island hopped._ Who do I first meet? *Tia. *_Got my own off brand Chai I guess haha.


Haha thats hilarious!
Glad it worked out for you in the end! Albeit in a roundabout way.


----------



## Faux (Mar 17, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Spoiler: images
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You should really put these in a spoiler, not everyone wants to see the items before update.
( I don't mind, but some people certainly do! )


----------



## Rosch (Mar 17, 2021)

Despite being unable to be cataloged, the Sanrio items can still be obtained from someone else. There are surely people here on the forum that will open up Sanrio shops.


----------



## Fantasyland (Mar 17, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> View attachment 362021View attachment 362022View attachment 362023View attachment 362024View attachment 362025
> First off, these look really unique. I'm working on a zen area for my island, and the topiary would fit perfectly like a puzzle piece. Same with the bunny day fence? (Is that a fence, please quote me if I'm wrong)
> The tree looks cool, along with the chocolate bunny and the bunny sign.
> Good job, Nintendo!


Oh, these are all so cute! So Nintendo realizes that the initial release of Bunny Day items were....... y'know..... and now they're releasing more Turkey Day-esque items, things that work in more than just a *BUNNY DAY!!!! *area. I adore the little egg yard hanger, I wonder if it's customizable?


----------



## Faux (Mar 17, 2021)

Milky star said:


> Sobbing. I give up. I'm already feeling left out



You can still get other people to trade them to you.
If you don't have NSO, Nintendo has put up a free week of NSO on My Nintendo you can get for plat coins, and reset it at least once so people can get it again, too.


----------



## King koopa (Mar 17, 2021)

Fantasyland said:


> Oh, these are all so cute! So Nintendo realizes that the initial release of Bunny Day items were....... y'know..... and now they're releasing more Turkey Day-esque items, things that work in more than just a *BUNNY DAY!!!! *area. I adore the little egg yard hanger, I wonder if it's customizable?


That's a good question, I think so? We'll just have to see when it's bunny day
Maybe you can customize it with eggs?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Mar 17, 2021)

Faux said:


> You can still get other people to trade them to you.
> If you don't have NSO, Nintendo has put up a free week of NSO on My Nintendo you can get for plat coins, and reset it at least once so people can get it again, too.


Oh well okay I feel a bit better lol


----------



## LuchaSloth (Mar 17, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> View attachment 362021View attachment 362022View attachment 362023View attachment 362024View attachment 362025




These are a lot better than last year's items. The topiary and planter box are the kind of things that might actually serve a purpose outside of the holiday.


----------



## tajikey (Mar 17, 2021)

Milky star said:


> I just hope I can find someone trust worthy on here to let me buy the cards from them. This site seems to be friendly so I don't mind doing a trade. Yikes 4000 why do I feel like that's not an exaggeration


Curious when you're actually going to believe me...


----------



## Serabee (Mar 17, 2021)

Ooh, loving the datamined items! The new Bunny Day stuff is ADORABLE and even the Prom stuff looks fun. Also...



Spoiler: Spoiler...



Does anyone know what the datamined pics of Isabelle, Nook, and the Nooklings are from? I don't recall reading anything about those anywhere!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Mar 17, 2021)

tajikey said:


> Curious when you're actually going to believe me...


Oh  I'm super absent minded ! I keep forgetting you gave me an offer ! I'm sorry !


----------



## King koopa (Mar 17, 2021)

Serabee said:


> Ooh, loving the datamined items! The new Bunny Day stuff is ADORABLE and even the Prom stuff looks fun. Also...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe from the nook points thingy?


----------



## tajikey (Mar 17, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> View attachment 362021View attachment 362022View attachment 362023View attachment 362024View attachment 362025
> First off, these look really unique. I'm working on a zen area for my island, and the topiary would fit perfectly like a puzzle piece. Same with the bunny day fence? (Is that a fence, please quote me if I'm wrong)
> The tree looks cool, along with the chocolate bunny and the bunny sign.
> Good job, Nintendo!


The bunny topiary is life. I love that thing!


----------



## Serabee (Mar 17, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> maybe from the nook points thingy?


Ah, that'd make sense!



tajikey said:


> The bunny topiary is life. I love that thing!


Seriously, I'm so pumped for those! I've been decorating for Bunny Day on my island and they'll be perfect~ And once Bunny Day is over, they'll look great outside rabbit villager houses ☺ The little sign is super cute, too, and I LOVE the planter!


----------



## King koopa (Mar 17, 2021)

Milky star said:


> I just hope I can find someone trust worthy on here to let me buy the cards from them. This site seems to be friendly so I don't mind doing a trade. Yikes 4000 why do I feel like that's not an exaggeration


I was just using 4,000 dollars as an example, but I bet that's actually happened


----------



## kemdi (Mar 17, 2021)

SoraFan23 said:


> That is so lame.....I warned everyone about this being locked behind a paywall. I guess I was right.....Damn now there is no way I can get the items in the game legit.


The can't be catalogged but they can be traded. You can still get them from other players but you can't order them.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 17, 2021)

kemdi said:


> The can't be catalogged but they can be traded. You can still get them from other players but you can't order them.


Pfft I already had my hard times on Nookazon with trading so I think I am just going to pass on this. What a disappointment.


----------



## Rosch (Mar 17, 2021)

A little interesting tidbit from the datamine.

Lottie had her melody settings updated. Melody settings is the short jingle that plays when you talk to them.

The Sanrio villagers had their melody settings updated in ver1.8.0 (or 1.7.0? Not sure). But the point is, it may indicate that she might be coming in a future update. Not necessarily the next one though.

Honestly, I would love to have more exterior design options for my house. Or better yet, a very wishful thinking on my part, but I would love to arrange my villager's furniture myself.


----------



## King koopa (Mar 17, 2021)

Rosch said:


> A little interesting tidbit from the datamine.
> 
> Lottie had her melody settings updated. Melody settings is the short jingle that plays when you talk to them.
> 
> ...


I wonder what she might do IF and it's a big IF lottie gets brought back.


----------



## deana (Mar 17, 2021)

Does anyone happen to know if the hair on the pompompurin wig changes to your players hair colour as with other wigs? Or does it stay that purin-y colour? Just curious. 

The items look amazing


----------



## King koopa (Mar 17, 2021)

deanapants said:


> Does anyone happen to know if the hair on the pompompurin wig changes to your players hair colour as with other wigs? Or does it stay that purin-y colour? Just curious.
> 
> The items look amazing


Yeah, the wig changes to match your characterxs hair color.
Example, if let's just hypothetically say your character had blonde hair, and you put on the wig, it would change to blonde


----------



## Faux (Mar 17, 2021)

SoraFan23 said:


> Pfft I already had my hard times on Nookazon with trading so I think I am just going to pass on this. What a disappointment.



I mean, if you don't mind a brief wait to order them all, I can give you everything for free. 
Don't need to be so worried/negative, haha.  Nookazon is garbage, it doesn't mean the economy is everywhere else.


----------



## kemdi (Mar 17, 2021)

SoraFan23 said:


> Pfft I already had my hard times on Nookazon with trading so I think I am just going to pass on this. What a disappointment.


It sucks that this is the model they chose, but I understand why. Money talks. I don't have time today, but if you have time tomorrow, I don't mind ordering and dropping off all of the Sanrio stuff, including the new and old posters.


----------



## Meira (Mar 17, 2021)

Not going to go in depth, but there are ways to get the Sanrio items without having the cards.


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 17, 2021)

Does anyone know which hobbies the Sanrio villagers have?


----------



## King koopa (Mar 17, 2021)

Meira said:


> Not going to go in depth, but there are ways to get the Sanrio items without having the cards.


Yeah, didn't @NefariousKing say something about finding chai via island hopping?


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 17, 2021)

kemdi said:


> It sucks that this is the model they chose, but I understand why. Money talks. I don't have time today, but if you have time tomorrow, I don't mind ordering and dropping off all of the Sanrio stuff, including the new and old posters.


nah its okay I wasn't interested in this update anyway but thanks for the offer. I worry for other people who don't have the cards who have to deal with those annoying scalpers online.


----------



## King koopa (Mar 18, 2021)

AccfSally said:


> Does anyone know which hobbies the Sanrio villagers have?


Toby is smug, I think Chelsea is normal, chai is peppy, ellote is also normal Rilla is peppy too I think Marty is lazy and think that's it


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Mar 18, 2021)

AccfSally said:


> Does anyone know which hobbies the Sanrio villagers have?



it looks like Toby and etoile have music

Chelsea, Marty, and chai have the play hobby

And rilla has nature (!?)

I got this from nookipedia, so I have not personally verified it. Please correct if i am wrong.


----------



## AquaMarie (Mar 18, 2021)

First Stop: Harvey's Island 

Wanna see what all of the Sanrio characters look like with updated graphics.


----------



## DaviddivaD (Mar 18, 2021)

Why did they give Toby the same hobby as Marshal? Don't make me choose between them Nintendo.


----------



## zumhaus (Mar 18, 2021)

Oh, wow, if that's the Sanrio hobbies, I was _way _off 
Didn't expect half of them to have play! 
I knew Rilla had the potential to break the mold of gorilla = fitness, but I did _not _expect nature!
I tried a few weeks ago to see if anyone out there wanted to predict the Sanrio hobbies, but that's neither here nor there, haha :')

Even though I found the prom addition pretty strange at first, I'm weirdly hyped for it now! 
I'm hoping villagers can wear the clothes to events/birthday parties, because I'm probably going to end overusing the bubble-skirt dress for that _exact_ purpose


----------



## Nefarious (Mar 18, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Yeah, didn't @NefariousKing say something about finding chai via island hopping?



It wasn't Chai, it was Tia. She just looks similar to Chai, both being drink themed elephants, so I joked about getting the "poor man's" Chai. 

Only way to get the Sanrio characters is through amiibo cards, they won't show up through island hopping or normal campsite visits.


----------



## Grom (Mar 18, 2021)

WhitBit said:


> First Stop: Harvey's Island
> 
> Wanna see what all of the Sanrio characters look like with updated graphics.


and that's the faster way to catalog all the Sanrio items. Scan all 6 into Photopia instead of one by one into the campsite.


----------



## AquaMarie (Mar 18, 2021)

Grom said:


> and that's the faster way to catalog all the Sanrio items. Scan all 6 into Photopia instead of one by one into the campsite.



Yeah, I noticed that! I had access to all of their items after that.  So much better than getting one set a day.


----------



## Kramweil (Mar 18, 2021)

I like 3 of the new villagers, at least!


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 18, 2021)

did anyone else see this?



my sister just sent it to me, is it real? i really want tom nook's photo lol

update: omggg i want the bunny day tree! that's so pretty


----------



## daringred_ (Mar 18, 2021)

okay, as someone who loves rabbits, i'm_ in love_ with the new bunny day stuff -- i just wish there was more of it. my only gripe is that i want to put loads of the planters and topiaries around my island, but i'd need to do either some excessive time traveling to get enough or hope multiple people on here sell them. bummer.

also glad to see the nook link items aren't anything special. thankfully, my sister said she'd download the app and get me them for catalogue purposes.


----------



## xXJessXx (Mar 18, 2021)

I absolutely love the new Bunny Day items. I actually quite liked them last year and I didn’t find the event to be as bad as it was made out to be. I think it was just a meme and funny to everyone because we were all new to the game and just starting out. So when you really wanted a fossil or some new fish, you were stuck with Earth and Water eggs. I believe this year it won’t be as bad  Prepare for the none stop balloons though!


----------



## Keepitcosmic (Mar 18, 2021)

Does anyone know if the sanrio villagers are tradeable? I doubt it, but just wondering


----------



## xXJessXx (Mar 18, 2021)

Keepitcosmic said:


> Does anyone know if the sanrio villagers are tradeable? I doubt it, but just wondering


I believe I have read online that the actual villagers aren’t tradable unfortunately, just the furniture


----------



## Garrett (Mar 18, 2021)

Keepitcosmic said:


> Does anyone know if the sanrio villagers are tradeable? I doubt it, but just wondering



No, unfortunately. As the trailer said, you unlock the content with the cards. Villagers can't be adopted and you can't even catalogue the furniture. Only card owners can invite them and order furniture and clothing.

All non-card owners can do is trade for each individual piece of furniture and clothing.


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 18, 2021)

Garrett said:


> No, unfortunately. As the trailer said, you unlock the content with the cards. Villagers can't be adopted and you can't even catalogue the furniture. Only card owners can invite them and order furniture and clothing.
> 
> All non-card owners can do is trade for each individual piece of furniture and clothing.


i checked and u can catalog the furniture


----------



## Burumun (Mar 18, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> i checked and u can catalog the furniture


Is it reorderable without the cards?


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 18, 2021)

Burumun said:


> Is it reorderable without the cards?


yup, so it's only the villagers u need the cards for, if u catalog the items u can order them later


----------



## Rosch (Mar 18, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> i checked and u can catalog the furniture


Huh. The source I've read said the items cannot be cataloged. That's good news then.


----------



## azurill (Mar 18, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> yup, so it's only the villagers u need the cards for, if u catalog the items u can order them later


That is fantastic. It makes me happy I can catalog the furniture if I can’t get the cards. It would have been nice to have Chai on my island but at least I can order the furniture myself thank you.


----------



## King koopa (Mar 18, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> i checked and u can catalog the furniture


Phew that's a relief


----------



## Sara? (Mar 18, 2021)

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> Omggg the items and clothes look all so good!!!
> My oh my the new Bunny day items are great!! Ugh I love it all.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Mar 17, 2021
> ...


I was just going to come to say this, this years bunny day items are just lovely and adorable, finally !!! Hahaha and thankgod this time we dont end with like a million of wierd looking egg costumes ... 

Also the new items for the bunny day will be able to be catalogued and thus be able to be ordered from nooks too, i believe this is cause these items wont have a DIY


----------



## Garrett (Mar 18, 2021)

I don't want to be that guy, but I'm going to go ahead and be that guy as I don't want to see people disappointed. 

I used a secondary character on my island (who hasn't scanned the cards) to double check this and they are definitely unable to catalogue any of the Sanrio items they picked up. There is nothing in the promotions tab, nor is there anything in the furniture/clothing/carpet shopping catalogue or even when doing an individual search by name. No Sanrio items show up in their catalogue and nothing is orderable to someone who has not scanned the cards. 

I hope that clears up any confusion.


----------



## Rosch (Mar 18, 2021)

Garrett said:


> I don't want to be that guy, but I'm going to go ahead and be that guy as I don't want to see people disappointed.
> 
> I used a secondary character on my island (who hasn't scanned the cards) to double check this and they are definitely unable to catalogue any of the Sanrio items they picked up. There is nothing in the promotions tab, nor is there anything in the furniture/clothing/carpet shopping catalogue or even when doing an individual search by name. No Sanrio items show up in their catalogue and nothing is orderable to someone who has not scanned the cards.
> 
> I hope that clears up any confusion.



So, our final conclusion...

Sanrio items cannot be cataloged.


----------



## Sara? (Mar 18, 2021)

Garrett said:


> I don't want to be that guy, but I'm going to go ahead and be that guy as I don't want to see people disappointed.
> 
> I used a secondary character on my island (who hasn't scanned the cards) to double check this and they are definitely unable to catalogue any of the Sanrio items they picked up. There is nothing in the promotions tab, nor is there anything in the furniture/clothing/carpet shopping catalogue or even when doing an individual search by name. No Sanrio items show up in their catalogue and nothing is orderable to someone who has not scanned the cards.
> 
> I hope that clears up any confusion.



Thats a shame, although understandable otherwise the cards would not be sold at all just a few would have bought them. Hope that means they will keep restocking, i would like to buy some as sson as i can


----------



## azurill (Mar 18, 2021)

Garrett said:


> I don't want to be that guy, but I'm going to go ahead and be that guy as I don't want to see people disappointed.
> 
> I used a secondary character on my island (who hasn't scanned the cards) to double check this and they are definitely unable to catalogue any of the Sanrio items they picked up. There is nothing in the promotions tab, nor is there anything in the furniture/clothing/carpet shopping catalogue or even when doing an individual search by name. No Sanrio items show up in their catalogue and nothing is orderable to someone who has not scanned the cards.
> 
> I hope that clears up any confusion.


Thanks for the heads up. I should have known they wouldn’t be orderable. Now I really hope I get those cards. Hopefully they will release more when they realize how many people want them.


----------



## AquaMarie (Mar 18, 2021)

azurill said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I should have known they wouldn’t be orderable. Now I really hope I get those cards. Hopefully they will release more when they realize how many people want them.



My husband works at Target and he said there are several boxes of cards sitting in the back room.  There looks like there's going to be enough to go around! They're street dated though, so can't be sold until their release date.


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Mar 18, 2021)

So the nooklink items are a nook inc. doorplate, tom nook poster, tom nook photo, nooking photo and isabelle photo.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 18, 2021)

Sara? said:


> Thats a shame, although understandable otherwise the cards would not be sold at all just a few would have bought them. Hope that means they will keep restocking, i would like to buy some as sson as i can


Like I mentioned before the items are locked behind a paywall so you actually do need to get the Sanrio cards just to get the items. I know trading is the only to do it, but still. That really sucks.


----------



## azurill (Mar 18, 2021)

WhitBit said:


> My husband works at Target and he said there are several boxes of cards sitting in the back room.  There looks like there's going to be enough to go around! They're street dated though, so can't be sold until their release date.


Thank you . I was worried because I talked to the store manger of the one by me the other day. He said he had no idea if they were even getting them and wouldn’t know until the day before. I am going to try and get someone to look for me the day they are released since I can’t get there without being late for work.


----------



## JasonAldeanMG (Mar 18, 2021)

So annoying this update minus the custom designs and bunny day items is behind a paywall.


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Mar 18, 2021)

JasonAldeanMG said:


> So annoying this update minus the custom designs and bunny day items is behind a paywall.



Honestly man, this was the same for New Leaf for the amiibos, Sanrio and RV a like.


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 18, 2021)

sorryyyy i was wrong, u can't catalog the new items unless u have the cards 
i thought others could order them because they appeared in the promotion and the nook catalog but i was mistaken


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Mar 18, 2021)

the stuff looks great.... about the prom stuff... is there some kind of animal crossing event that has to do with that??
I am happy to see that the bunny day stuff isn't horrid. _sorry if you like last year's bunny day stuff._ Do we know if these years is craftable or are they like the other items at Nooks? The topiary would be awesome to see in a bunny villager yard or infront of their house. Same with the planter box. That would look great almost anywhere for Easter/spring. Garden Flag would look fabulous by Able's. And you can never go wrong with Chocolate. EVER. Potted Tree thing looks great for filling in an area with more plants. And that Globe.. like it is awesome, but I feel like the three we have is enough. None the less, getting that awesome Globe for Celeste's and Blather's camp area on my island... or maybe for my museum.... The cake is super cute and detailed. I heard you can't customize it which is a small bummer but always happy to get more food items.
It is a great update if you like the Sanrio stuff (which I do...) So, I may get on today and take a break from Hollow Knight that I have been beige playing for days. Still a little bummed/disappointed that there isn't any kind of update that adds a new feature or building yet. I also didn't expect it... but I feel like something like that would give motivation to play. ( something I am struggling with recently as I just remodeled and  recently made the decision that I am not sticking with nintendo in the future which means animal crossing won't be a long term thing for me)


----------



## Dantia (Mar 18, 2021)

The new Sanrio cards could be uploaded fairly soon (if they aren't already) so emulating them shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Moritz (Mar 18, 2021)

Dantia said:


> The new Sanrio cards could be uploaded fairly soon (if they aren't already) so emulating them shouldn't be a problem.


Theyre the same as the original prints so the data has been online for a long time now already


----------



## groovydolly (Mar 18, 2021)

Really hoping we get the cards released in the UK soon! Off there isn't even a release date for us


----------



## Dantia (Mar 18, 2021)

Moritz said:


> Theyre the same as the original prints so the data has been online for a long time now already


Well there you go!


----------



## tajikey (Mar 18, 2021)

Dantia said:


> The new Sanrio cards could be uploaded fairly soon (if they aren't already) so emulating them shouldn't be a problem.


You can already purchase custom coins with the Sanrio data. I'm not a fan or supporter, but the data is already out in the wild.


----------



## Sara? (Mar 18, 2021)

tajikey said:


> You can already purchase custom coins with the Sanrio data. I'm not a fan or supporter, but the data is already out in the wild.



im not sure I understand you, does this mean there will be other ways to get sanrio items like with out the amiibo card ?


----------



## tajikey (Mar 18, 2021)

Sara? said:


> im not sure I understand you, does this mean there will be other ways to get sanrio items like with out the amiibo card ?


Yes, by purchasing unauthorized, fan-made Amiibo cards/coins through eBay, Etsy, or other vendors that allow them.


----------



## Matt0106 (Mar 18, 2021)

EDIT: ignore this post!


----------



## Moritz (Mar 18, 2021)

tajikey said:


> Yes, by purchasing unauthorized, fan-made Amiibo cards/coins through eBay, Etsy, or other vendors that allow them.


Or make your own or use a phone app to emulate the cards.
Lots of ways other than the official cards.

Only one legal way however


----------



## Faux (Mar 18, 2021)

Guys, I asked the admins before if I could talk about emulating Amiibo cards and was told no. Try not to get too carried away and in depth on this to avoid warnings, just in case.


----------



## Valeris (Mar 18, 2021)

Faux said:


> Guys, I asked the admins before if I could talk about emulating Amiibo cards and was told no. Try not to get too carried away and in depth on this to avoid warnings, just in case.


Probably the best way to go about it. Nintendo has shown they have little qualms about going about anyone and everyone who crosses the line; this site would be no different. Best to leave said discussions if any to the proper places.


----------



## Matt0106 (Mar 18, 2021)

Faux said:


> Guys, I asked the admins before if I could talk about emulating Amiibo cards and was told no. Try not to get too carried away and in depth on this to avoid warnings, just in case.


Yup, it has always been a rule and I agree  It’s unfortunate that not everyone will get the real cards, but regardless, it is illegal.

Edited my previous post, just in case!


----------



## Ganucci (Mar 18, 2021)

Do we think there will be another update at the end of April? I think there might be because the Nature Day Cool Globe will be available in Nook Shopping until April 22. Last year Nature “Day” started on April 23 and went to May 4. So if they plan to do that again, they’ll need to release another update to put it in since as far as I know, Nature “Day” isn’t in the game for 2021.


----------



## McRibbie (Mar 18, 2021)

Ganucci said:


> Do we think there will be another update at the end of April? I think there might be because the Nature Day Cool Globe will be available in Nook Shopping until April 22. Last year Nature “Day” started on April 23 and went to May 4. So if they plan to do that again, they’ll need to release another update to put it in since as far as I know, Nature “Day” isn’t in the game for 2021.


I could see them announcing something on the 14th of April (the 20th anniversary of AC?) Either that or they do one of those “happy anniversary AC!” videos like they did for the 15th anniversary.

At the same time I probably think the next update’s in late April.


----------



## Sara? (Mar 18, 2021)

McRibbie said:


> I could see them announcing something on the 14th of April (the 20th anniversary of AC?) Either that or they do one of those “happy anniversary AC!” videos like they did for the 15th anniversary.
> 
> At the same time I probably think the next update’s in late April.




Maybe Cool Brewster or awesome Katrina coming in the that update, maybe ?


----------



## LuchaSloth (Mar 18, 2021)

Got the update...but I've been mostly playing 'Breath of the Wild' today. 

Still...those extra pattern spots are going to come in handy in a big way. Just super bummed about this Sanrio situation. Nintendo could sell this as digital content on the eshop...they could even charge more. The physical pack of cards is $6.99? You could easily get people to pay $9.99 on the eshop. I know it comes down to Target having some Sanrio collaboration. But...it's terrible marketing, honestly.


----------



## NeonGunner (Mar 18, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> View attachment 361883​
> After reviewing the original discussion thread we have decided against reopening it. Instead we are replacing it with this staff-led thread that we will be keeping a closer eye on. So here is the designated spot for discussing the content added in the free update coming *March 18th 2021*.
> 
> 
> For more information about the update check out the article Animal Crossing: New Horizons March Update — Everything That’s New & Release Date on *Animal Crossing World*.



Ooooooo, I'm sooo excited for the new updates, how exciting indeed. I've been inlove with the latest updates from swimming, to mario, to festival, to these ones. Glad i've been playing since release, I have a whole storage full of items from different collectable events, how cool is that. Also, with the new updates, it inspires me to terraform my island and make more space for themed corners and knik knacks. I've been surprisingly personally lucky with in-game items and villagers, now that I have all of my villagers (since last year) i'm looking to maybe switch one for a new islander via the nook miles tickets, spice the game up a little you know. These updates certainly help with all of that as i'm sure most of you will agree.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Mar 18, 2021)

LuchaSloth said:


> Got the update...but I've been mostly playing 'Breath of the Wild' today.
> 
> Still...those extra pattern spots are going to come in handy in a big way. Just super bummed about this Sanrio situation. Nintendo could sell this as digital content on the eshop...they could even charge more. The physical pack of cards is $6.99? You could easily get people to pay $9.99 on the eshop. I know it comes down to Target having some Sanrio collaboration. But...it's terrible marketing, honestly.


The thing is the cards are more so meant to be a collectors item. That's why they made so many and made them random in each pack. I don't think it's terrible marketing since the cards aren't really truly meant to be DLC. That's not how they started anyway.

	Post automatically merged: Mar 18, 2021

Also why would people pay more for the digital version of the cards when the physical versions are cheaper and cute? I don't get that idea. The only thing that makes the digital version better is convenience and nothing more however, I don't see people paying more for just convince. People look for deals not to be ripped off.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Mar 18, 2021)

Milky star said:


> The thing is the cards are more so meant to be a collectors item. That's why they made so many and made them random in each pack. I don't think it's terrible marketing since the cards aren't really truly meant to be DLC. That's not how they started anyway.



You could keep the physical cards and offer the content digitally as well. The value of the cards as "collector's items" would remain completely unchanged by that. Point is, it's bad marketing to have add-on content that is limited to those who can obtain a physical item. Other amiibo stuff has always been pretty trivial. A skin for a game is hardy the same as furniture packs, IMO. Heck...I wouldn't even mind if they wanted to keep the characters themselves exclusive to the cards for that reason. I just think the furniture packs should be obtainable through more traditional methods.


----------



## Faux (Mar 18, 2021)

LuchaSloth said:


> You could keep the physical cards and offer the content digitally as well. The value of the cards as "collector's items" would remain completely unchanged by that. Point is, it's bad marketing to have add-on content that is limited to those who can obtain a physical item. Other amiibo stuff has always been pretty trivial. A skin for a game is hardy the same as furniture packs, IMO. Heck...I wouldn't even mind if they wanted to keep the characters themselves exclusive to the cards for that reason. I just think the furniture packs should be obtainable through more traditional methods.



Unlike the Mario items, Sanrio does not belong to Nintendo's umbrella company, much nonetheless Animal Crossing's IP team.
They don't _get _to hand these items out for free.

People need to realize that the items are utilizing IP they don't have rights to outside of a contract that must be followed to _Sanrio's_ expectations.
Please stop whining and complaining about Nintendo when there are many ways to obtain these cards without paying scalpers ( utilize Google, I don't want to catch a warning for recommending other things, but it's very easy ), and realize Nintendo cannot do literally any of the stuff most of you are demanding/wanting them to do without going through Sanrio first.


----------



## Matt0106 (Mar 18, 2021)

Faux said:


> Unlike the Mario items, Sanrio does not belong to Nintendo's umbrella company, much nonetheless Animal Crossing's IP team.
> They don't _get _to hand these items out for free.
> 
> People need to realize that the items are utilizing IP they don't have rights to outside of a contract that must be followed to _Sanrio's_ expectations.
> Please stop whining and complaining about Nintendo when there are many ways to obtain these cards without paying scalpers ( utilize Google, I don't want to catch a warning for recommending other things, but it's very easy ), and realize Nintendo cannot do literally any of the stuff most of you are demanding/wanting them to do without going through Sanrio first.


Yeah, this is what I thought! I know everyone wants to point at Nintendo and think it's all on them, but these characters are representing SANRIO, not Nintendo. Therefore, it's really up to Sanrio's criteria. I totally get why people would be disappointed, but Nintendo may not have a say in how these are distributed. It's unfortunate, but that's how it is :/


----------



## Airysuit (Mar 18, 2021)

Does anyone know when the nooklink app will update? (The irl on your actual phone)


----------



## Sara? (Mar 18, 2021)

airysuit said:


> Does anyone know when the nooklink app will update? (The irl on your actual phone)



I dont know 100% but i have read through this threat that pp are saying at the end of this month it should be here around the 23rd some pp are saying


----------



## Airysuit (Mar 18, 2021)

Sara? said:


> I dont know 100% but i have read through this threat that pp are saying at the end of this month it should be here around the 23rd some pp are saying


Okayy thank you! Good to know


----------



## tajikey (Mar 18, 2021)

Faux said:


> Unlike the Mario items, Sanrio does not belong to Nintendo's umbrella company, much nonetheless Animal Crossing's IP team.
> They don't _get _to hand these items out for free.
> 
> People need to realize that the items are utilizing IP they don't have rights to outside of a contract that must be followed to _Sanrio's_ expectations.
> Please stop whining and complaining about Nintendo when there are many ways to obtain these cards without paying scalpers ( utilize Google, I don't want to catch a warning for recommending other things, but it's very easy ), and realize Nintendo cannot do literally any of the stuff most of you are demanding/wanting them to do without going through Sanrio first.


The reason people are upset is because they see it as not being fair to them. Logically, this isn't about fairness, it's about signed contracts and agreements. As consumers, we aren't privy to the behind-closed-doors conversations, and I'm fine with that. I'm at the mercy of Nintendo, and have been since the original NES was released. They've done me right FAR more times than not, so I will always consider their position before rushing to judgement.


----------



## udinafrog (Mar 18, 2021)

I'm just waiting patiently to get the new seasonal items, specially the korean tree, and the Bunny Day items. I'm also curious to see Katrina in the app, even if I'm not much interested in the Nook Points items. 
I'm happy too for all the fans that were requesting more slots for designing 
I'm more intriged for the 2.0 update. As someone who didn't play other AC games, except Pocket Camp, I'm very curious for all those NPCs and interactions that people keep mentioning, and I cross my fingers because I would enjoy meeting them in game in future updates to come.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Mar 18, 2021)

Faux said:


> Unlike the Mario items, Sanrio does not belong to Nintendo's umbrella company, much nonetheless Animal Crossing's IP team.
> They don't _get _to hand these items out for free.
> 
> People need to realize that the items are utilizing IP they don't have rights to outside of a contract that must be followed to _Sanrio's_ expectations.
> Please stop whining and complaining about Nintendo when there are many ways to obtain these cards without paying scalpers ( utilize Google, I don't want to catch a warning for recommending other things, but it's very easy ), and realize Nintendo cannot do literally any of the stuff most of you are demanding/wanting them to do without going through Sanrio first.




I never said for "free", though. In fact...I suggested that they charge $9.99 on the eshop, effectively netting both Sanrio and Nintendo more money than the physical card production does. I understand perfectly well how intellectual properties work. Also, it's rather unnecessary to get into this "whining and complaining" rhetoric. There's no need for that at all.

I'm not sure why this turned into a discussion about Nintendo having control of Sanrio's properties, though. I don't recall ever suggesting they did. Obviously the proper protocol would be carried out either way. It would just be nice to have a digital option instead of hunting down scalped packs of cards that are being resold for 10x what they should.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Mar 18, 2021)

Faux said:


> Unlike the Mario items, Sanrio does not belong to Nintendo's umbrella company, much nonetheless Animal Crossing's IP team.
> They don't _get _to hand these items out for free.
> 
> People need to realize that the items are utilizing IP they don't have rights to outside of a contract that must be followed to _Sanrio's_ expectations.
> Please stop whining and complaining about Nintendo when there are many ways to obtain these cards without paying scalpers ( utilize Google, I don't want to catch a warning for recommending other things, but it's very easy ), and realize Nintendo cannot do literally any of the stuff most of you are demanding/wanting them to do without going through Sanrio first.


I didn't even think about the IP ! I just found it silly to make cards digital or download the items without the cards. Considering this is a crossover I didn't think Nintendo owned anything except the right to collab. Saniro is it's own thing ! There are many ways to get the cards, villagers and items without being charged super high prices ! I wouldn't buy digital copies if everything for more. That's silly. I agree with this.

	Post automatically merged: Mar 18, 2021



LuchaSloth said:


> I never said for "free", though. In fact...I suggested that they charge $9.99 on the eshop, effectively netting both Sanrio and Nintendo more money than the physical card production does. I understand perfectly well how intellectual properties work. Also, it's rather unnecessary to get into this "whining and complaining" rhetoric. There's no need for that at all.
> 
> I'm not sure why this turned into a discussion about Nintendo having control of Sanrio's properties, though. I don't recall ever suggesting they did. Obviously the proper protocol would be carried out either way. It would just be nice to have a digital option instead of hunting down scalped packs of cards that are being resold for 10x what they should.


Why pay 9.99 for digital copies when you can get the items legit for free? You can do trades you right? Seems like a rip off..


----------



## Faux (Mar 18, 2021)

LuchaSloth said:


> I never said for "free", though. In fact...I suggested that they charge $9.99 on the eshop, effectively netting both Sanrio and Nintendo more money than the physical card production does. I understand perfectly well how intellectual properties work. Also, it's rather unnecessary to get into this "whining and complaining" rhetoric. There's no need for that at all.
> 
> I'm not sure why this turned into a discussion about Nintendo having control of Sanrio's properties, though. I don't recall ever suggesting they did. Obviously the proper protocol would be carried out either way. It would just be nice to have a digital option instead of hunting down scalped packs of cards that are being resold for 10x what they should.



Sorry if that all seemed aimed just at you, it was to many people, a lot of whom are suggesting the items should be in rotation for everyone regardless of who has the cards. The whining comment was also at the general masses, as many people are pitching fits or just generally complaining about how it doesn't make sense there's a paywall to get these villagers ( even though that's always been the case since they existed back in 2019 ), and don't understand why the items can't be catalogued ( even though it was also again just this way from their inception for obvious reasons ).

I want to say I understand being disappointed, and venting that it's unfortunate that it's this way, but people acting as if because it's out, or just because it's in the game it needs to be accessible to them is kind of ridiculous, especially at least one user who I keep seeing on almost every thread saying how unfortunate it is they can't get these villagers ever nor the items ( despite many people offering them to this user for free, even ), and acting as if, if it's not in the game for everyone to access, it isn't fair. I don't know, I'm just kind of tired of people bashing Nintendo for every little thing, whether it's relevant or not.

The unnecessary negativity and entitlement instead of complaining about legitimate issues is just getting too much for me, so I'm just feeling pretty meh about seeing these comments. Yours just happened to be the newest one and I quoted without being clear it was a branch off vaguely related to your post and not just at you, sorry.


----------



## Garrett (Mar 18, 2021)

I don't mind people having a moan but I do mind when they moan about something that hasn't even happened yet. See if you can buy the cards when they release, then have your little moan. 

For all you know, Oprah might have hidden a pack beneath your chair for everyone!


----------



## Rosch (Mar 18, 2021)

*Calling the attention of those who have Dom. *Can anyone confirm if he gained the Forsythia decor?

It possible that other villagers might have altered decor once again.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 18, 2021)

Milky star said:


> Why pay 9.99 for digital copies when you can get the items legit for free? You can do trades you right? Seems like a rip off..


It wouldn't just be the items. It would be the chance to use the Sanrio characters to. It would just be a way for everyone to experience the Sanrio update and not have to miss out because of low print or scalpers. Yeah you can trade, but what if someone just doesn't want to bother setting up trades? Sometimes I'm not in the mood for that, so digital or cards would be a nice thing.

I think it's a pretty good idea. The collectors can get their hands on the cards if they really want them physically.


----------



## tajikey (Mar 18, 2021)

Garrett said:


> I don't mind people having a moan but I do mind when they moan about something that hasn't even happened yet. See if you can buy the cards when they release, then have your little moan.
> 
> For all you know, Oprah might have hidden a pack beneath your chair for everyone!


I believe you meant can't, and I agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 18, 2021)

tajikey said:


> I believe you meant can't, and I agree wholeheartedly.


Nintendo is infamous for not printing enough stuff. I know I said this before, but Pikmin 3 went out of print for the Wii U and when I decided I wanted to try it around 2015 all copies were sold out and at $150+. Same thing happened with Fire Emblem Awakening. Except that got wiped even earlier in its life and I couldn't secure a copy.

Both happened because of Smash. Right now Xenoblade 2 and it's dlc Torna are all sold out and being price gouged because of Pyra and Mythra's inclusion in Smash. They never printed enough copies of the game either from what I hear.

Because the Sanrio are going to be in high demand because of this NH update, I can see it happening again. It would be awesome if I was wrong and anyone that wants the card has plenty of stock to go around.

I already have the cards, even though they are fake, so I don't really care myself to own them or have the real deal. I just hope those who want them can secure a pack.


----------



## tajikey (Mar 18, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> Nintendo is infamous for not printing enough stuff. I know I said this before, but Pikmin 3 went out of print for the Wii U and when I decided I wanted to try it around 2015 all copies were sold out and at $150+. Same thing happened with Fire Emblem Awakening. Except that got wiped even earlier in its life and I couldn't secure a copy.
> 
> Both happened because of Smash. Right now Xenoblade 2 and it's dlc Torna are all sold out and being price gouged because of Pyra and Mythra's inclusion in Smash. They never printed enough copies of the game either from what I hear.
> 
> ...


The problem was you actually owning a Wii U, not the fact there was no Pikmin 3 at a reasonable price


----------



## etsusho (Mar 18, 2021)

Excited for more custom design space!  And also for Bunny Day.  I missed it last year.  Although I heard people were getting annoyed about the egg situation.


----------



## Burumun (Mar 18, 2021)

etsusho said:


> Excited for more custom design space!  And also for Bunny Day.  I missed it last year.  Although I heard people were getting annoyed about the egg situation.


I mean, they took the feedback to heart, at least. During the event, they released a patch that lowered egg spawn rates, and the event is one week rather than two this time.


----------



## Rosch (Mar 18, 2021)

Another datamine thingie... it's a little vague, but there are hints that Isabelle might be announcing visitors in the future.

Also, for reference:
Chai - Peppy A (Play)
Étoile - Normal A (Nature)
Marty - Lazy A (Nature)
Rilla - Peppy A (Play)
Toby - Smug A (Music/Education)
Chelsea - Normal A (Nature)

*Unsure about the hobbies.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 18, 2021)

Rosch said:


> Another datamine thingie... it's a little vague, but there are hints that Isabelle might be announcing visitors in the future.


Sounds interesting. Is there some official link where people share what they mined?


----------



## StephOnACNL (Mar 18, 2021)

I'm really happy about the added design slots! I'm finally decorating my island with a theme I like and I was worried about having to delete designs to make room for others.

Tbh I don't care for Sanrio villagers, but I might still buy their amiibo cards or figures as collectables


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Mar 18, 2021)

Rosch said:


> Another datamine thingie... it's a little vague, but there are hints that Isabelle might be announcing visitors in the future.
> 
> Also, for reference:
> Chai - Peppy A (Play)
> ...



that is interesting, the subtypes all match what I saw but the hobbies are pretty different. I wonder if anyone who has the villagers can confirm which hobbies they actually have (apologies if you have already confirmed this information on the hobbies, I really have no idea or preference which hobbies are right but am very curious).

whatever the case, I really love that they have rilla something other than fitness.


----------



## Rosch (Mar 18, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> Sounds interesting. Is there some official link where people share what they mined?


The Animal Crossing New Horizons discord server.



WaileaNoRei said:


> that is interesting, the subtypes all match what I saw but the hobbies are pretty different. I wonder if anyone who has the villagers can confirm which hobbies they actually have (apologies if you have already confirmed this information on the hobbies, I really have no idea or preference which hobbies are right but am very curious).
> 
> whatever the case, I really love that they have rilla something other than fitness.



Yep. The subtype is correct but the hobbies are pretty inconsistent with what I've read from others. So I'm not sure which one is which.


----------



## Pepita111 (Mar 18, 2021)

I'm really excited about the new custom design slots. Also, we can customise umbrellas now! I have always wanted to make or download some really beautiful and fancy umbrellas.

I really hope that I will like the new items. At least I love the anniversary cake item.  Who wouldn't love a green cake? ❤


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 18, 2021)

bruh i didn't know the prom clothes were avaliable already :0


----------



## bebebese (Mar 18, 2021)

Rosch said:


> *Calling the attention of those who have Dom. *Can anyone confirm if he gained the Forsythia decor?
> 
> It possible that other villagers might have altered decor once again.


Was it on display during his birthday? A friend posted this today; I think there's something weird about birthday decor. 

__
		https://angiestown.tumblr.com%2Fpost%2F646009660965568512


----------



## Wind00 (Mar 18, 2021)

bebebese said:


> Was it on display during his birthday? A friend posted this today; I think there's something weird about birthday decor.
> 
> __
> https://angiestown.tumblr.com%2Fpost%2F646009660965568512



Same here !!! Dom had the new bunny day topiary displayed !


----------



## Eureka (Mar 18, 2021)

So I downloaded the update, got the 1 year anniversary cake in the mail, but that is it. There aren't any options to buy increased slots or Custom Design Portal App in the Nook Stop. Is it because I'm not far enough along on my island? I restarted it a few days ago so no Able Sisters yet.


----------



## magicalgrrrlz (Mar 18, 2021)

There's so much new cute stuff with this update that I'm low-key sad that I'm gonna have to change my island to accommodate


----------



## AlyssaAC (Mar 18, 2021)

I just bought a compatible pack of Sanrio amiibo cards. If I read the description, they should work with my game, so hopefully I can get the items later and maybe move Etoile and Chelsea in later. I bought them from Amazon if anyone was wondering.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Mar 18, 2021)

Eureka said:


> So I downloaded the update, got the 1 year anniversary cake in the mail, but that is it. There aren't any options to buy increased slots or Custom Design Portal App in the Nook Stop. Is it because I'm not far enough along on my island? I restarted it a few days ago so no Able Sisters yet.


You buy that stuff with nook miles in the island hall


----------



## xhyloh (Mar 18, 2021)

more design slots is something i really didn't think would happen but i'm so glad it did, and accessing the design portal from your phone is a huge plus. i'm extremely excited for the sanrio villagers, especially their furniture! if i'm able to get my hands on the cards i'm definitely inviting marty and toby to stay forever !!


----------



## magicalgrrrlz (Mar 18, 2021)

If nintendo didn't want people to make their own amiibos, then they should've made them more accessible. They could've gotten more money that way


----------



## Eureka (Mar 18, 2021)

Milky star said:


> You buy that stuff with nook miles in the island hall



Yup, I looked there but they don't show up. I can buy other things using Nook Miles but not that stuff. I'm guessing it's because my island is too new. I don't even have Resident Services building or Isabella yet.


----------



## Matt0106 (Mar 18, 2021)

Eureka said:


> Yup, I looked there but they don't show up. I can buy other things using Nook Miles but not that stuff. I'm guessing it's because my island is too new. I don't even have Resident Services building or Isabella yet.


It's probably because you're island is too new, yeah! I would say you'll probably get it after Able Sisters.


----------



## Rosch (Mar 18, 2021)

bebebese said:


> Was it on display during his birthday? A friend posted this today; I think there's something weird about birthday decor.
> 
> __
> https://angiestown.tumblr.com%2Fpost%2F646009660965568512



Yeah. But instead of the bunny one, it's a forsythia. Here's a pic. Not mine.





EDIT: I guess it IS because it's his birthday. I just learned that birthday room layouts always pick a sofa, a lamp, and two random plants.


----------



## AlyssaAC (Mar 18, 2021)

Eureka said:


> Yup, I looked there but they don't show up. I can buy other things using Nook Miles but not that stuff. I'm guessing it's because my island is too new. I don't even have Resident Services building or Isabella yet.



My island is pretty new too and I’m in the same situation. I think if I remember correctly, I think I read on either the Nintendo website or AC World that you need to have Ables and access the custom design portal at least once in order to unlock the option to buy the more pattern slots and custom design portal for the Nook Phone.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Mar 19, 2021)

All I have to say is the portal being on the phone is the best QOL update yet


----------



## maria110 (Mar 19, 2021)

I used to have Dom on my island and now wish I hadn't let him move since I missed out on his birthday. 

But my question is: I've seen some people talking about the new Bunny Day features for 2021 but has anyone heard or discovered what will be happening with cherry blossom season?  Will there be any new items?


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 19, 2021)

maria110 said:


> I used to have Dom on my island and now wish I hadn't let him move since I missed out on his birthday.
> 
> But my question is: I've seen some people talking about the new Bunny Day features for 2021 but has anyone heard or discovered what will be happening with cherry blossom season?  Will there be any new items?


Hmm thats a good question. They haven't mentioned the Cherry Blossom season. I'd imagine it would be a lot more developed than last year when Bunny Day was conflicting with the event. Don't know if there will be new Cherry Blossom diys though.


----------



## Xane_MM (Mar 26, 2021)

I'm kinda late to the party here, but I noticed that same bunny-shaped shrubbery during my second character's birthday. This is Gabi's house (the generic "first peppy villager house" that she's sadly stuck with forever), but there it is, beside the lamp!



Gabi, I know you're a (cute) rabbit, but how did you get this? Did Zipper give you it...?


----------



## Rosch (Mar 26, 2021)

I forgot to post it here last week but, I've found out that the _Forsythia_ and _Egg Topiary_ are now also part of the pool of plant items for birthday room layouts.

During villager birthdays the game uses: a double sofa, radio, and a lamp (all three items have preset colors depending on the personality), then two random plant items. Then the birthday decor.

So it should no longer be a surprise to see these items in the future.


----------

